
A letter from Jason Calacanis, the owner of Hack a Day - blasdel
http://hackaday.com/2010/07/12/a-letter-from-jason-calicanis-the-owner-of-hack-a-day/
======
famfam
A lot of people have done a lot worse things than Jason. I don't know why
people feel the need to piss down his throat on a daily basis.

I do wish he'd put his energies into something better than Mahalo though.

~~~
staunch
He's doing a damn fine job with This Week in Startups:
<http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/>

~~~
kapauldo
Agreed. Mahalo is good, thisweekin is great.

------
thegyppo
Looks like the answers subdomain is running the Mahalo answers code that
they're using to create all those spam q&a sites.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
We are not creating spam sites.

sigh....

we are creating vertical Q&A sites like www.ipad-answers.com. These vertical
sites are doing well and starting to build audience.

Please don't fall for the SEO rhetoric.

~~~
moe
Have you ever considered that when a large number of people calls what you do
"spam", that it might indeed be just that?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
well, if those people are SEOs who are on jihad against me, no, I don't listen
to them.

I mean, every comment i make is voted down instantly on HN. It doesn't matter
what I say or do. I could stop the BP oil spill and it would get voted down!

~~~
moe
_I mean, every comment i make is voted down instantly on HN. It doesn't matter
what I say or do. I could stop the BP oil spill and it would get voted down!_

Perhaps people would like you again if you cut out the _painful_ hypocrisy for
once.

I think you're a smart person. You're well aware of the name of your game. Do
you think you can evade the google ban for longer if you maintain your
constant, vocal denial?

Or what's the reason for your, frankly, absurd statements that _predictably_
get you nothing but downvotes and critique?

"Vertical Q&A site" is just off the scale on the bullshit meter, and you know
that.

------
moe
Wait, is that the spammer Calacanis?

Did he found hackaday or buy it?

~~~
petercooper
Founded it. With the recent Mahalo stories, it can be hard to remember all of
the good Calacanis has done but he has a pretty positive history when it comes
to Weblogs Inc.

